

Easy bash alias management - khlbrg
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/aliasmanager/id920141656?l=sv&ls=1&mt=12

======
khlbrg
One of my favorite aliases alias lookbusy="cat /dev/urandom | hexdump -C |
grep --color 'ca fe'"

